# "funny" looking tail



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

One of my uncles pigeons have a tail looking something like this:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3578/3510436406_c35ff969a3.jpg 

It´s a yellow female, kinda funny looking.  Is this kind of tail considered as a "fault" in a fantail? Her tail is not quite this round and nice, the feathers are everywhere, as if she forgot to comb herself in the morning.  Maybe because she´s still young....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure because I don't 'show', but I would think that tail would be a fault.....
I have one of those!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it's a major fault I believe. Sometimes young fantails can have a hard time getting their posture together and it gets better as they get stronger.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

umbrella tail. Sometimes a young fantail will have a slightly weaker tail mucsle and the tail will lay forward over the body. This when young can be helped by lacing and tapping the tail and using a peeny dime nickel taped to the back of the tail helping to hold the tail back. And What i had done in the past was just trim the tail up both sides just like it is done on the breeders. This gives less tail And the bird gets older and stronger in the tail. Then after the moult the tail looks ok. Now sometime a young bird will have a large flat tail And agin the same method helps.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

ok, thanks for the replies. so the best is not to breed a bird like that?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Csilla75 said:


> ok, thanks for the replies. so the best is not to breed a bird like that?


NO you can breed from the bird. Trim its tail the young should be just fine. Fantails you some times need to help them with there tail when they are young. They can get a crooked tail a umbrella tail a split tail. They can catch a flight often get a wry tail. Fly to much get a funnel tail. Lacing and taping problem tails help correct the tail a crooked tail lace use a penny nickel on the side that is up to pull it down. Like I said the tail mucsle gets stronger witrh age. A large flat tail on a young bird often can cause the umbrela tail. A baby tail that is good size after the moult is even a larger tail. And top tail is the lengh that is above the body line. . Do you know how to trim tails.


----------

